# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  eclips

## m_karimi

من می خوام eclips نصب کنم .تا حالا با netbeans کار می کردم.اگر با eclips کار کردید، لطفا مراحل نصب  eclipsme رو دقیقا بگید . قبلش چه چیزی باید نصب بشه؟اگه netbeans  هم رو سیستم نصب باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه؟
eclips چه فرقی با eclipsme داره؟

----------


## javaphantom

اینجا قسمتی هست که بحث در مورد پلتفرم های جاوا  می باشد. سوال شما از نظر من هیچ ربطی به این فروم ندارد. شما می توانید جواب سوالات خود را از خود سایت eclipse پیدا کنید.
من از مدیریت محترم این فروم خواهش می کنم اجازه ندهند که چنین سوالاتی در این تالار مطرح شود.

----------


## کیوان معینی

دوست گرامی ،
به نظر شما !! انتخاب یه IDE و کمک خواستن از کسانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارند ، خارج از اهداف این سایته ؟!




> ... سوال شما * از نظر من* هیچ ربطی به این فروم ندارد ...


به نظر شما !! اعمال نظر شخصی در چنین فروم بزرگی  (که چندین مدیر داره و مسولیت کنترل اون رو دارن ) ، خنده دار نیست  !!

فکر میکنم قبل از این در مباحث مختلف دیگه ای ، مشابه این سوال پرسیده شده و دوستان لطف کردند جواب دادند و مدیران هم مشکلی ندیدند .
یه کمی در طرز نوشته هات ملایمت به خرج بدی ، بهتر نیست ؟!!!

----------


## javaphantom

> دوست گرامی ،
> به نظر شما !! انتخاب یه IDE و کمک خواستن از کسانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارند ، خارج از اهداف این سایته ؟!
> 
> 
> به نظر شما !! اعمال نظر شخصی در چنین فروم بزرگی  (که چندین مدیر داره و مسولیت کنترل اون رو دارن ) ، خنده دار نیست  !!
> 
> فکر میکنم قبل از این در مباحث مختلف دیگه ای ، مشابه این سوال پرسیده شده و دوستان لطف کردند جواب دادند و مدیران هم مشکلی ندیدند .
> یه کمی در طرز نوشته هات ملایمت به خرج بدی ، بهتر نیست ؟!!!


اول از همه بنده اعمال نکردم و اعلام کردم.
بله از نظر من انتخاب IDE سیستم عامل نوع ریزپردازنده مقدار RAM رنگ مانیتور ,,,, هرچیزی که مربوط به بحث جاوا نباشه خارج از اهداف این فروم است نه این سایت هست.
خنده دار نیست گریه داره.
این استدلالی که شما کردید که قبلا این سوالها شده و دوستان جواب دادن و مدیران هم مشکلی ندیدند دلیل بر توجیح کردن سوال ایشون نیست.
بنده هم با اینکه با سوالش موافق نیستم و این حق طبیعی من هست که در این جا اعتراض خودم رو که با ذکر دلیل هم می باشد به مدیران و باقی خوانندگان اعلام کنم باز هم اگر با دقت متن منرو خونده بودید که معلوم هست نخونید بزرگترین کمک و بهترین جواب رو به ایشون داده ام.
شما هم ای کاش بجای نصیحت کردن من جوابی به سوال مطرح شده می دادید و امر قضاوت رو به عهده کسانی می زاشتید که مسول هستند این طوری بهتر نیست؟!!!

----------


## Marjan_pr

> اول از همه بنده اعمال نکردم و اعلام کردم.
> بله از نظر من انتخاب IDE سیستم عامل نوع ریزپردازنده مقدار RAM رنگ مانیتور ,,,, هرچیزی که مربوط به بحث جاوا نباشه خارج از اهداف این فروم است نه این سایت هست.
> خنده دار نیست گریه داره.
> این استدلالی که شما کردید که قبلا این سوالها شده و دوستان جواب دادن و مدیران هم مشکلی ندیدند دلیل بر توجیح کردن سوال ایشون نیست.
> بنده هم با اینکه با سوالش موافق نیستم و این حق طبیعی من هست که در این جا اعتراض خودم رو که با ذکر دلیل هم می باشد به مدیران و باقی خوانندگان اعلام کنم باز هم اگر با دقت متن منرو خونده بودید که معلوم هست نخونید بزرگترین کمک و بهترین جواب رو به ایشون داده ام.
> شما هم ای کاش بجای نصیحت کردن من جوابی به سوال مطرح شده می دادید و امر قضاوت رو به عهده کسانی می زاشتید که مسول هستند این طوری بهتر نیست؟!!!


 
ادعا + معلومات = K ( مقدار ثابت )

----------


## b.a.B.A.k

> من می خوام eclips نصب کنم .تا حالا با netbeans کار می کردم.اگر با eclips کار کردید، لطفا مراحل نصب eclipsme رو دقیقا بگید . قبلش چه چیزی باید نصب بشه؟اگه netbeans هم رو سیستم نصب باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه؟
> eclips چه فرقی با eclipsme داره؟


اگر هنوز هم مشتاق هستی می تونی یه سری به لینک زیر از سایت "چگونه برنامه بنویسم!" بزنی.
امیدوارم بهت کمک کنه
http://howtoprogram.ir/open-books/ja...vironment.html

----------


## shahramhormozi

> من می خوام eclips نصب کنم .تا حالا با netbeans کار می کردم.اگر با eclips کار کردید، لطفا مراحل نصب eclipsme رو دقیقا بگید . قبلش چه چیزی باید نصب بشه؟اگه netbeans هم رو سیستم نصب باشه مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه؟
> eclips چه فرقی با eclipsme داره؟


سلام نصب آن راحته پس از دانلود آن نرم افزار را در محل دلخواه EXTRACT  نموديد فايل ECLIPS.EXE  را اجرا كنيد از شما يك محيط كاري ميپرسد پيش فرض را انتخاب كنيد 
با ساير نرم افزارها تداخل ندارد

----------


## sa_2058

سلام
منم 1 تازه کارم تو جاوا، خواستم در مورد Eclipse بپرسم اما با خوندن مطالب بالا راستش یه کم ترسیدم...
قبل از اینکه سؤالم رو بپرسم اگر جاش اینجا نیست و تو فروم های دیگه باید باشه و از این حرفا ببخشید، فقط راهنمایی می خوام!
من Eclipse Ganymede رو نصب کردم. راستش موقعی که میخوام فرم رو طراحی کنم، خوب قطعا احتیاج به Palette دارم تا کنترل ها رو بتونم انتخاب و درگ و ... کنم. اما هیچ palette ای وجود نداره! نسخه Galileo اون رو هم قبل از  این داشتم که باز هم مشکلش همین بود.
حالا 2 تا سؤال دارم:
1. چجوری این مشکل رو تو Eclipse حل کنم تا طراحی GUI برام امکان پذیر (ساده تر) بشه؟
2. اگر Netbean نصب کنم، چجوری بهش سرور Tomcat معرفی کنم؟ تو Netbean میشه servlet ایجاد کرد؟
ممنون میشم اگر سؤالام رو جواب بدید و دعوام نکنید!

**************
برای انسان های بزرگ هیچ بن بستی وجود ندارد، چون بر این باورند که یا راهی خواهم یافت یا راهی خواهم ساخت!

----------

